# Katie's Life in Pictures



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing pictures of your beautiful girl... what a sweetheart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Katie, I know she was very special to you and your family and she is missed by all.

You have some great pictures to look back on, I hope they bring a smile to your face and wonderful memories shared with her.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Katie, I know she was very special to you and your family and she is missed by all.


Hi C Mom yea we miss our girl but in the last week or two she still is making me smile and shake my head at her crazy self. Im not going to kid anybody I still get tears at times when I think if her, but the biggest thing is she is not in pain or suffering from that stupid cancer.

Mike


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

flykelley said:


> Hi C Mom yea we miss our girl but in the last week or two she still is making me smile and shake my head at her crazy self. Im not going to kid anybody I still get tears at times when I think if her, but the biggest thing is she is in pain or suffering from that stupid cancer.
> 
> Mike


We lost our boy Taz in Feb., he was 15.5, had cancer too. He had bascially been in Hospice his last entire year, we opted not to put him through any type of treatment because of his age, we knew it would be too hard on him. He had a good long life with us, he'd been with us since he was 8 weeks old. 

We still tear up thinking about him, looking at his pictures-I recently came across some pics I didn't know I had, they were taken before the days of Digital Cameras, needless to say, they are very precious to us.


ETA: This is one of my favorite passages:


_*It came to me that every time I lose a dog, they take a piece of my*_
_*heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with*_
_*a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my*_
_*heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they*_
_*are.”*_


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi C Mom
It came to me that every time I lose a dog, they take a piece of my
heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with
a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my
heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they
are.”

Your above post is so true, I have had 4 Golden's in the last twenty years and each time I lost one it took a bit of my heart. But as your quote says every time I get a new Girl she gives me a piece of their heart. I think losing Katie just took a bigger chunk of my heart than I thought it would. Things are looking up though, very soon we will be getting either a puppy or a rescue and she can start to help heal my heart.

Mike


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What sweet photos. I also have a soft spot for scrunched-up-on-pillow-sleeping faces. :smooch:


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Katie was! Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## ValerieS (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures of Katie, they made me smile.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

ValerieS said:


> Thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures of Katie, they made me smile.


Yes Katie had a way to make people smile. She was a special girl! She is making me smile as I type this.

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

A picture of my jacket, will have to add Katie's name now.

Mike


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet girl Katie. Some dogs just leave their paw prints in your heart, never to be erased.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry for your loss of Katie. I hope you can get some comfort with a new pup or rescue very soon. Your pictures were precious. Looking forward to seeing your new pup.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was a beautiful girl with really expressive eyes. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

